# GCY - Gascoyne Resources



## happytown (15 November 2010)

spun out of HLX and GIR's au portfolio's

several au projects in aust

current jorc resource of 2.4Mt @ 2.6 g/t au for 203,000ozs au at the glenburgh project

resource upgrade due the second half of this month, described as 'significant'  by gcy [see ann dated 22/10/10] - due to drilling further extending the orebody and the pog increase since initial estimate allowing for a lower au cut-off grade

as at sep qrtly 63,349,600 shares + oppies, approx $3.5M in the bank


----------



## enigmatic (25 November 2010)

Went hunting for some nice specy gold miner and found this the other day
with a market cap of about 8mil.
Today a resource upgrade from one of there deposits from 203koz to 360koz and two weeks ago Highly Anomalous Gold in Soils at Bassit Bore another one of there projects this could be a nice one to watch.


----------



## enigmatic (22 February 2011)

Not sure if anyone is following this little specy but it jumped up 6cents to 16.5
hitting a daily high of 18cents.

Small gold deposit in the gascoyne area of 360k oz with many projects and great upside.
current market cap arround 6million i believe.


----------



## tinbuzzard (25 April 2011)

Is there anybody that is still following this stock ??? This stock is gonna go parabolic this year.


----------



## tinbuzzard (25 April 2011)

enigmatic said:


> Not sure if anyone is following this little specy but it jumped up 6cents to 16.5
> hitting a daily high of 18cents.
> 
> Small gold deposit in the gascoyne area of 360k oz with many projects and great upside.
> current market cap arround 6million i believe.




I am, and the technicals on its chart is compelling.


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*SIGNIFICANT TUXEDO AND SW AREA DRILLING RESULTS – GLENBURGH GOLD PROJECT

*
HIGHLIGHTS: Significant results continue from infill and extensional RC drilling at Glenburgh satellite deposits;
 Tuxedo Deposit area
o 11m @ 3.5 g/t gold including 5m @ 7.0 g/t gold, 1m @ 29.6 g/t gold
o 5m @ 3.9 g/t gold including 1m @ 14.6 g/t gold
o 17m @ 1.4 g/t gold including 6m @ 2.8 g/t gold
o 18m @ 1.0 g/t gold including 8m @ 1.7 g/t gold
o 3m @ 4.8 g/t gold including 1m @ 13.1 g/t gold
o 6m @ 1.5 g/t gold EOH including 1m @ 5.0 g/t gold to EOH
 SW Target Zone
o 29m @ 0.8 g/t gold including 3m @ 1.7 g/t gold Ongoing drilling at the major Icon, Apollo, Zone 102 and 126 deposit areas

Forward Program
The 40,000 metre drill program is progressing well ahead of schedule. To date around 27,000 metres have been completed.
Infill drilling to allow resource conversion from Inferred to Indicated as part of the current feasibility study has been completed. Diamond drilling is continuing at Icon/Apollo and 126
In addition to the priority targets outlined in the text above, the following activities are planned.
• Detailed infill geochemical sampling of historical soil anomalies along strike from the Zone 126 deposit that remain untested.
• Exploration drilling of a number of priority geochemical anomalies.
• Shallow geochemical RAB /Aircore drilling to test historical targets
• Resource modeling
• Pit optimizations and associated mine designs
Further results and information will be provided as they become available.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*DALGARANGA GOLD PROJECT ACQUISITION HIGHLIGHTS* 

-Gascoyne to acquire an 80% interest in the advanced Dalgaranga gold project 
-382,300 ounces of gold resources in JORC Measured and Indicated categories 
-No significant exploration in last 12 years 
-High grade drill results yet to be followed up including 22m @ 6g/t gold and 7m @ 10.8g/t gold 
-High potential for discovery and resource growth within large 850km² tenement package 
-Acquisition fits Gascoyne’s growth strategy, and provides a second near-term production opportunity in addition to Company’s 700,000 ounce Glenburgh project.

Gascoyne Resources Limited is pleased to announce that it has entered into a binding agreement to purchase the Dalgaranga gold project and surrounding exploration tenements from private tenement holders (vendors). Dalgaranga is located 70km NW of Mt Magnet in the Murchison region of Western Australia, and contains JORC gold resources of:
7.5 Mt @ 1.58 g/t gold for 382,000 ounces in the Measured and Indicated categories


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

Company Presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120806/pdf/427vtxgwjtq8s6.pdf


----------



## HelloU (19 May 2018)

should have done first pour yesterday at Dalgaranga..............


----------



## HelloU (30 May 2018)

and done, 330oz, rock kicker is now producer.


----------



## greggles (19 September 2018)

Some love for Gascoyne Resources finally after a four month share price decline from 62c in mid-May to a low of 27c yesterday after news that initial RC drilling has intersected ultra-high grade gold mineralisation at the Tanqueray Prospect at the Dalgaranga Gold Project. The drill holes are located only 1.8 km north of Gascoyne's mill at Dalgaranga.

The company reported that gold grades of up to 1,450 g/t were intersected within an 8 metre wide zone of high grade visible gold  mineralisation. The drilling intersected: 8m @ 373.5 g/t gold from 53 metres including 3m @ 987 g/t from 53 metres. The mineralisation contains very coarse visible gold within a quartz rich clay zone.

Today's announcement saw GCY gap up and reach a high of 36c early in the day before retreating slightly to close at 32.5c. Volume of 8.5 million shares traded is the company's highest daily volume of 2018 so far.

Only two RC holes have been drilled on the prospect and follow-up drilling is currently being planned. If more assay results like this come through we might see GCY revisit old highs before the end of the year.

One to watch over the coming months.


----------



## barney (21 September 2018)

greggles said:


> .
> *The drilling intersected: 8m @ 373.5 g/t gold from 53 metres including 3m @ 987 g/t from 53 metres. *




That's one serious nugget


----------



## HelloU (21 September 2018)

froth and day trade excitement - went as quick as they came. SPP is concluding ..... and take up rates as yet unknown (ann did not hurt you would think). 
General gold sentiment maybe getting better, but site details are scant at this vital point after the raise debacle (they all seem to be lately)


----------



## barney (21 September 2018)

HelloU said:


> froth and day trade excitement - went as quick as they came. SPP is concluding ..... and take up rates as yet unknown (ann did not hurt you would think).
> General gold sentiment maybe getting better, but site details are scant at this vital point after the raise debacle (they all seem to be lately)



Yep …..  One vein is not going to get the Market going crazy the way Gold is being traded at the moment ….. If they happen to duplicate that vein either width or depth wise, it will definitely create some interest though.


----------



## HelloU (8 October 2018)

HelloU said:


> froth and day trade excitement - went as quick as they came. SPP is concluding ..... and take up rates as yet unknown (ann did not hurt you would think).
> General gold sentiment maybe getting better, but site details are scant at this vital point after the raise debacle (they all seem to be lately)




I do respect Ian Murray ..........
Now need shiny stuff results.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2020)

froth and excitement  ? or a failure to meet expectations


Gascoyne is back trading after a long long time. At least it is still operating, and workforce have jobs, creditors and NRW get something.
There's a long story about the perilous path of restructuring, of getting a concern out of administration and how the liquidation pathway may impinge on a successful listed reincarnation. Went to court and the original restructure held up rather than selected creditors winning the day and getting it cheaper.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2020)

(continued)









						How a $600,000 debt could have sunk a $292m gold mine
					

Mark Rowsthorn and Simon Raftery used a slice of debt to try to liquidate a West Australian mine which hoped to produce 400,000 ounces of gold in seven years.




					www.afr.com
				




Full story needs to be read. Excerpts:







> [Mark] Rowsthorn and his business partners – the world's biggest asset manager and an obscure Sydney financier – executed a [...] plan to get Gascoyne: for an upfront cost of $308,476.50. The men secured control of a slice of Gascoyne debt, hired a top commercial barrister and tried to convince a judge to liquidate the business.
> They failed. But the struggle over the Dalgaranga gold mine demonstrates how the federal legal system, often notoriously slow at resolving commercial disputes, can move remarkably quickly when a judge recognises that the capital markets won't wait for justice ....





> In late 2018 and early 2019, Gascoyne raised $40 million to finish building the mine, which started production in May 2018. The company predicted it would produce more than 100,000 ounces of gold over six years. As results of the digging arrived last May, Gascoyne's geologists realised they had made a huge mistake. There wasn't as much gold under the reddish dirt as their geological models had predicted.....



02 July 2019, Gascoyne in administration


> Meanwhile, business was looking up at Dalgaranga. The FTI administrators had decided to spend some $10 million speeding up the removal of earth from a wall in the mine's main pit. For two months, 12 hours a day, miners blasted and used excavators to move dirt blocking the gold seam. The expensive punt worked. For five months in a row, more than 6000 ounces emerged from the mine, where it was smelted into bars and flown to Perth from the mine's airstrip. It wasn't as much as the 9000 ounces forecast a year earlier, but was better than 2019's 5139 monthly average.....



then by 18 June, this year, administrators FTI asked the company's creditors to approve a deed of company arrangement that it said could lead to a full refund for everyone owed money. Investors put in new debt, bank loans reduced to manageable levels, and relist.

But it nearly didn't happen


----------



## peter2 (15 January 2021)

@Dona Ferentes  Thanks for the summary and link. I was wondering what happened to Gascoyne as there is a huge gap in the chart. 

Price seems to have found a base and has started moving higher. Reading through the latest reports it seems mgt is taking a very cautious approach with hedging (40%) and cash on hand equals bank debt.


----------



## peter2 (13 June 2021)

Closed my position in *GCY* after price failed to rally after breaking higher than 0.60 at the same time gold was rallying. Planned to re-buy on a BO>0.65 but it didn't trigger. Price fell after news of production problems (sulphide contamination, cost rises, mine design alterations). 

When sellers want out, the price falls quickly.


----------



## peter2 (15 June 2021)

Now in a *trading halt* awaiting release of details pertaining to a material corporate acquisition. 

I wonder if some market participants knew this was happening and don't like it? Hence the selloff.


----------



## peter2 (16 June 2021)

No doubts that the cat was out of the bag before this news. 







_ps: No cats were bagged to test this theory. _


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2021)

Now Westgold making a takeover bid for this.

Why would WGX take this over instead of MGV?

This is a weird play.


----------



## Telamelo (7 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> Now Westgold making a takeover bid for this.
> 
> Why would WGX take this over instead of MGV?
> 
> This is a weird play.



GCY raised almost $17M recently @ 0.30c .. their recent quarterly report reads very well imo so took an investment punt on current weakness around 0.27-0.275c  (chart shows an "open price gap" between 0.315-0.35c to fill).

Takeover possibility still in play imo









						Gascoyne Resources Ltd (ASX:GCY) Share Price - Market Index
					

Today’s GCY share price, stock chart and announcements. View dividend history, insider trades and ASX analyst consensus.




					www.marketindex.com.au
				












						GCY Share Technical Analysis | Gascoyne Resources Ltd
					

Current Technical Analysis and interactive chart for $GCY stock / shares. See the current trading strategy, trend(s), rating and buy and sell signals.




					asx.swingtradebot.com


----------



## greggles (16 May 2022)

Saw this company mentioned in another thread, so decided to take a quick look. Superficially it looks promising, but I'm wondering why the share price keeps falling and the buy side of the market depth looks weak.

This is what Gascoyne Managing Director Simon Lawson said recently:


> Gascoyne is now debt-free, with rising gold production, no hedging and an outstanding near-mine and regional exploration pipeline that offers shareholders an exceptional growth outlook.




So why isn't the share price firing up today?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 May 2022)

greggles said:


> Saw this company mentioned in another thread, so decided to take a quick look. Superficially it looks promising, but I'm wondering why the share price keeps falling and the buy side of the market depth looks weak.
> 
> This is what Gascoyne Managing Director Simon Lawson said recently:
> 
> ...



Zackly as my grandchildren say. 

Only reason I can see is if private schoolboys issued SPP at 30c are bailing when it don't shoot. 

I'll not be tardy with this nor will I rush. 

gg


----------



## greggles (16 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Zackly as my grandchildren say.
> 
> Only reason I can see is if private schoolboys issued SPP at 30c are bailing when it don't shoot.
> 
> ...




Agreed. There is something appealing about getting into an established gold miner with a strong growth outlook at a 25% odd discount to such a substantial capital raising. But... if you can get in at a 30% discount it might be worth the wait. The recent market gyrations make me think that GCY might go a little lower as we head towards tax loss selling time.

Watching closely in any case.


----------



## Telamelo (16 May 2022)

greggles said:


> Agreed. There is something appealing about getting into an established gold miner with a strong growth outlook at a 25% odd discount to such a substantial capital raising. But... if you can get in at a 30% discount it might be worth the wait. The recent market gyrations make me think that GCY might go a little lower as we head towards tax loss selling time.
> 
> Watching closely in any case.



I agree with insight/comments above.. as I really like the risk/reward investment potential here especially moreso once the gold price recovers/rebounds higher.

P.S. I sense that GCY trending lower as like all other gold stocks at present in simply following the gold price lower


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> I agree with insight/comments above.. as I really like the risk/reward investment potential here especially moreso once the gold price recovers/rebounds higher.
> 
> P.S. I sense that GCY trending lower as like all other gold stocks at present in simply following the gold price lower



I don't know. There seems little demand. 

I might have to get a dart or a half sovereign out on which to make a decision.

gg


----------



## Telamelo (16 May 2022)

Lol fair enough.. no rush as you said  (I'm hoping to fill an order @ 0.20c if I get lucky)


Garpal Gumnut said:


> I don't know. There seems little demand.
> 
> I might have to get a dart or a half sovereign out on which to make a decision.
> 
> gg


----------



## Telamelo (18 May 2022)

Nice little uptick this morning in GCY @ 0.245c +6.25%


----------



## Telamelo (20 May 2022)

greggles said:


> Agreed. There is something appealing about getting into an established gold miner with a strong growth outlook at a 25% odd discount to such a substantial capital raising. But... if you can get in at a 30% discount it might be worth the wait. The recent market gyrations make me think that GCY might go a little lower as we head towards tax loss selling time.
> 
> Watching closely in any case.



Well it nudged a low of 0.23c earlier this week & since closed today @ 0.27c  (nice +17% rebound these last few day's). 

P.S. Unfortunately missed out on getting my earlier 0.20c order filled


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2022)

This is normally a good thing. They didn't do a halt for the previous 'strong' results on 11 Aug, so would expect these to be better, although I didn't really think the 11 Aug results were that 'strong'. Good grades, but narrow widths maybe. Might be adding significant ounces to Gilbey's North to add to LOM...


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2022)

Yep, those are pretty good intersections. Hard to tell how large the system is at this stage.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2022)

Chasing the elusive holy grail... But has closed the gap today.

“To achieve and maintain a higher average grade ore feed within the Dalgaranga Greenstone Belt is to essentially rewrite the geological model and find better grade than has ever been found before.
We have taken some key steps towards realising this objective and, with the recent Never Never discovery, we have a real opportunity to transform the future of the operation.
Our reserves might be small right now, but grade is king, and we are focusing on delivering ounces at a much higher grade than ever before.”


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2022)

YIKES!!

I'm not sure if potential implosion was fully disclosed.


----------



## Sean K (12 December 2022)

Excellent intersections. I wonder why this wasn't discovered when the main Gilby's mine was drilled out. It's 200m away...

MRE delayed to incorporate the new numbers.


----------

